# WES query for name change candidates.



## syncroy (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi,
I have a question related to WES.
I have my full name on all the education certificates . later I got the name change done via megistrate office and a copy of the same was sent to the gazzatte printing press . After this I got my passport done on the new name and all my employment letters has the new name .
Now when I am at WES , it ask for the name and I am in a confusion if I need to mention the name as per the certificates or the new name. 
Please advice


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

How would you expect WES to ensure the education certificates are for the same name as your application, if they are different? You need to provide WES excellent proof that certificates, different name and you are all one and the same person.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Why not ask WES directly?

None of us works for WES so we would only be guessing as to whether or not they'd accept the documents you're wanting to send.

You're paying them a good deal of money to evaluate your qualifications so you should take advantage of asking them any manner of questions to ensure that your file isn't delayed because they don't have the correct information from you.


----------



## DiamondColors007 (Aug 10, 2010)

syncroy said:


> Hi,
> I have a question related to WES.
> I have my full name on all the education certificates . later I got the name change done via megistrate office and a copy of the same was sent to the gazzatte printing press . After this I got my passport done on the new name and all my employment letters has the new name .
> Now when I am at WES , it ask for the name and I am in a confusion if I need to mention the name as per the certificates or the new name.
> Please advice


 Talk to WES and IRCC as the latter will ask you to provide all your previous names when you apply for Visa. IRCC may advise you on how to deal with documents with your previous name.

Good luck!


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

So many people change their name after marriage, but once you change your name, you need to stick to it. So when you fill up the application, etc. on WES - USE YOUR NEW NAME.. Otherwise your evaluation will be in the old name and that would be more difficult to explain to IRCC..

My wife has all her education certificates in her maiden name, but she filled up the WES form with her married name and provided the adequate documentary proof of her name change (in her case, a copy of the marriage certificate, a copy of her old passport showing maiden name and new passport showing married name).. 

Name change is not that difficult to prove and most organizations understand that and dont create a problem, as long as you provide the correct documentary evidence..


----------



## keepa123 (Apr 25, 2018)

Helio everyone I have a question related to WES.

I have created an account on WES and send all the required documents to WES, they received it. but while creating account i made spelling mistake like ....instead of name Keepa, I wrote Keep..so how can i correct my name spelling....please, help me.


----------

